# PCGH-Professional-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Professional-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Professional-PC Skylake-Edition wurde von der PC-Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware konfiguriert und setzt auf Intels neuen Skylake-Prozessor.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Professional-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700 und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Frontline25 (7. November 2015)

Beim RPG-Edition PC sind ein paar fehler unterlaufen = Vorteile besagen eine "Leistungsstarke" gtx 970 und in den Ausstattungen ist eine Gtx 960 vorhanden 
Die Preise scheinen etwas merkwürdig, wie viel wird bei jedem PC zusätzlich als einnamen genommen? 100-200? (Ist zwar Okay aber es kam halt beim RPG PC schon komisch mit der GTX 960 und fx 6300)


----------



## Marcimoto (12. November 2015)

Ich habe den ultimativen Plan. Einfach PCGH PC kaufen, alle Teile verkaufen, zack! Da hat man seinen 6700K


----------



## Heju (2. Mai 2016)

Was ich nicht ganz kapiere:
wenn ich bei Alternate das System selber konfiguriere (incl. Zusammenbau), dann ist es um 100 Euro billiger... (ca 1.660 EUR)

PC-Builder (Kosten für Zusammenbau, G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition, PC-Netzteil, DRW-24F1MT, DVD-Brenner, CT480BX200SSD1 480 GB, Solid State Drive, DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2133, Arbeitsspeicher, Core i7-6700K, Prozessor, WD20EZRZ 2 TB, Festplatte, "Brocken 2 PCGH", CPU-Kühler, 4GB STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC, Grafikkarte, Define R5 PCGH Edition, Tower-Gehäuse, Windows 10 Home für Highend-PC 64bit OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software, Z170 PRO GAMING, Mainboard)

Oder fehlt da was?


----------

